# Spsp 3/28



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Hat80, Cdog, and I (Fish-on) fished SPSP from about 12:45pm to about 5:15pm. Once Hat had his lines in the water he got hits. Hat had a total of 4 fish, Cdog had 4, and me...only 1  . Hat's biggest came in at 30" to the fork, and Cdog's biggest was about 28" to the fork. The rest ranged in size from the smallest 12", a few in the 18"-20", and a couple in the 24" range. No pics....partly coz of the rain, and partly coz we didn't bother to. Well, tight-lines to all and to all a good night.

Cdog it was a pleasure fishing with you again, see ya when we head down south.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Great fishing with you and Hat today fish on. Wish th fish had been a lil more cooperative but I did better than last yr up there....  

BTW thanks for the "extended" report


----------



## Steamfisher (May 21, 2002)

*Tough day at the sandlot*

I met my brother up there about 9:30 he already had the lines in the water (I was commin off night shift). Fished until about 12, nothin was hittin. Took a break to warm up, eat and smoke a dry cigarette. I don't think we had a 15 minute period when it wasn't pouring rain. Hat80, Cdog and fishon pulled up, sorry I didn't really get a chance to meet ya,but did say hello--Cdog I met ya there last year, same time, same weather,same fishin. Any way we got back at it and managed to hook up with a 30" incher (approx)about 1:30 and that was it for the day. No pic. Like fishon said the rain made it damn near impossible. Glad to see you fellas got into them better, it was nasty out there. We may give it a shot tommorrow.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*I shoulda said something*



Steamfisher said:


> Cdog I met ya there last year, same time, same weather,same fishin.



I thought it might have been you but thought what are th chances two yrs in a row.  

Hopefully will make it back up again this yr. BTW last yr I remember watching you and your brother nail 10-15 nice fish.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

good job on the fish guys


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> good job on the fish guys


Hey neil, howd you and teo do Sat?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

did u see fyremanjeffs picture... put it this way.. i took it!!! no more md for me... im gonna rent a truck if i have to, to go down south for this weekend... kenny's got my head all messed up


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> did u see fyremanjeffs picture... put it this way.. i took it!!! no more md for me... im gonna rent a truck if i have to, to go down south for this weekend... kenny's got my head all messed up


Hadn't seen any pic, I might head back up this weekend depending on inside info, if ya wanna go PM me and we can form th AWC(Asian ****** Connection)  

Other than that I'm heading S the 8th. If ya can get down I drive ya onto the beach.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks for the offer brother... might have to take ya up on dat one... but dont get the AC wrong....me and teo aint tight at all... matter O fact... im much better company... i pay for gas!!!!!!!(caution this is all reasons to take neil onto da beach stead of teo)


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> thanks for the offer brother... might have to take ya up on dat one... but dont get the AC wrong....me and teo aint tight at all... matter O fact... im much better company... i pay for gas!!!!!!!(caution this is all reasons to take neil onto da beach stead of teo)


that's dirty!!!!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*My Pic sums it up*

The pic, Im holding the fish, and Orest landed it, is posted. it sums up the experience of the AC at the peake. 

There are pleanty of fish at Matapeake 

Jeff


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

its in fleas spsp post

neil


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*The AC is jinxed*

Maybe we can have the peake exercised every time after the AC visits, seems that when ever they show up, the bite turns off. 

hmmm

CDog and Hat and Shaggy, you may want to rethink hooking up with these guys when you hit the sand. 

Fish on

Jeff


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeahp... u gotta poach to catch fish on da peake.... good luck this week jeff


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I just saw it, I thought th lil one I caught today was small....  


BTW what th heck is gas money? I heard that term but never seem to see th end result from passengers.  But seriously you and teo are both welcome to ride with me if I'm on the island. Gotta warn ya though, Bunker (my dog) always has shotgun though.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

u know us asian people... you can fit like 15 of us in a civic! and u know me and teo... i'll sit in his lap the whole way down if we are goin fishin!!!!!  teo thats not a promise........


neil


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> Maybe we can have the peake exercised every time after the AC visits, seems that when ever they show up, the bite turns off.
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff, we all have our times. I sat on SPSP last yr watching Steamfisher and bro bring in fish after fish and me without a nibble. Be careful how much junk ya pass out cuz when that skunk hits ya it can last for months....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Be careful how much junk ya pass out cuz when that skunk hits ya it can last for months....


aint that the truth....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> BTW what th heck is gas money? I heard that term but never seem to see th end result from passengers.  But seriously you and teo are both welcome to ride with me if I'm on the island. Gotta warn ya though, Bunker (my dog) always has shotgun though.


Cdog, thanks man....
I'll just sit on the back of the truck... don't want to sit next to no dirty Asian...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Uh Oh*

Just so I can keep things clear in my head, what is meant by "pasing out junk"?



CrawFish said:


> aint that the truth....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so now im dirty?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> Just so I can keep things clear in my head, what is meant by "pasing out junk"?


Quick definition is be careful how much smack ya talk cuz of a coulpe of fish, cuz when th skunk hits ya it can be a loooooong ride.(speaking from experience....


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I should be ok*

Believe me I am far from throwing stones. I am moderately new to fishing and new to the crowd at P&S. Just letting the AC know that there are pleanty of fish at Matapeake, too bad most are less than 12 inches  

Cdog, glad to see you were succesful at the point


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Oh great:*

this should make sure things are even more crowded: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/

oh well, see you at 5:30


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*crowded?*

for the past 7 weeks, I *staggered * through the tundra and *frozen * everland to have only up until the last week, the payoff was to be, and as time has it or fate, in my camera there is what is worth waiting for. At least you all *can't * blame me for the "more crowded" effect. I will make every attempt to make it to the point on a weekday. we all know what is probably taking place at the "peake" arm to arm. And my gut ills to tell us all that soon the point will be as absurd! everyone is due a cow or two,but when 10-20 come all at once, hells to pay with all the cofusion contusion.  

now that it's public-all bets are off,and here comes everyone from everywhere. GOD bless the ones willing to stand through the hellish rains and cold ass winds like me.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's the 40-incher from my Sunday report and the guy holding it up was the fellow fishing to my left. I took that picture and e-mailed it to him a few days later.

And now DNR has shot it out to a much wider audience than P&S...crap. BuddyJeff/Chi, I completely understand being excited and wanting to share a great catch with the world, but only send a shot to DNR if you want your favorite spot to turn elbow-to-elbow.

It's probably trying to put the toothpaste back in the tube, but I've just made the Maryland board unviewable to unregistered lurkers until striper season is over.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, I think the toothpaste is running on the counter. 

Was way too crowded today at SPSP for a Wednesday pre-season. 
.


----------



## BuddyJeff (Oct 21, 2003)

*I'm sorry!!*

Now I feel like an idiot. It would probably be useless no matter what I say. But please please hold on to your anger and allow me to analyze the situation.

1. I'm very sorry.  

2. DNR report has a lot more viewers but they are more diversified. A freshwater fisherman would probably be more pumped with a 7lb bass or a 20' trout. P&S audience base is mostly saltwater fishermen. Given 614 hits in the past Sunday's report and limited shore spots in the mid-bay, those places would be jam packed nonetheless, given any good weather days. Today is a good example, an abnormal crowd there even before DNR released the report.

3. This is not first time DNR reports this. I remember last year they posted a person holding a 39' cow at the same place.

4. People who are willing to bear cold, wind and rain would probably know what they are after. They respect other fellow fishermen.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's cool, Jeff. That was a beautiful catch you made Sunday and I can see why you were proud of it.

Problem is, you'll notice a pattern to places like Sandy Point. A few people get out and fish it hard, and it finally breaks open. Folks on here will start to talk about it, but we try to keep it to ourselves.

When DNR gets ahold of the news, they trumpet it and you will find that hundreds of people show up. Many of them have no idea what they're doing, bring bass rods, light tackle, all kinds of stuff that causes headaches. You will not see a day like Sunday again (just the two of us on the beach) until next year.

Just something to consider in the future--we all get to determine how many people show up at our favorite holes by who we choose to tell. You can tell just your friends, you can tell a group on your favorite site (P&S, Tidalfish, etc.), or you can tell DNR. Just don't be surprised when a place gets overwhelmed.

Again, nice catch. I just wish everybody else didn't know how nice it was.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> It's cool, Jeff. That was a beautiful catch you made Sunday and I can see why you were proud of it.
> 
> Problem is, you'll notice a pattern to places like Sandy Point. A few people get out and fish it hard, and it finally breaks open. Folks on here will start to talk about it, but we try to keep it to ourselves.
> 
> ...



Hard ta keep a honey hole a secret.........but that's fishin......gotta be the leader and find yer own honey hole.........

Flea...will make sure we let ya in on tha DL when them greys start hittin...gonna try my stretch of Flats fer them specs and flatties in about 2 weeks....talk about seclusion...too far of a hump fer meer fisherfolk ta endure.....jus tha hard core


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*You Have Lurked Long Enough...*

BuddyJeff,

I know that you are very proud of your big rockfish. However, you said that you had lurked for quite a while so you should have known a little better to keep things a little quiet. I even take days off from work to avoid crowds. Also, I no longer post my fish catches except to Supporter Forum. In a few more weeks, fishing is going to be crummy until fall. Also, it is very possible that you may not catch any more big fish. It took me three years of fishing for spring rockfish before I caught decent rockfish. Before that, it was 8 years ago when I caught my first big rockfish at 36" 

In the meantime, you may have noticed that I pass on fishing tips, but not fish reports.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Don't want to step in a hornet's nest guys, but it seems we're stressing about keeping public places a secret. May the crowds coming in the next few weeks possibly be due to the fact that the fish are starting their run rather than the whole Mid-Atlantic looking at P&S or MD-DNR? I'm sure showing pictures of cows like that bring some weirdos out of the gutters that have no idea what they are doing, but they aren't gonna be bringing in anything or staying long anyhow. Just a theory here but I'd say the majority of the increasing crowds at the start of the season are any fishermen worth a grain of salt in the area who know and have probably known of this run for years completely apart from knowledge gained on the internet. Just trying to say I don't think BuddyJeff has ruined the season for everyone at SPSP or Matapeake, and its not like any of us are not going to go because of the crowds anyway, fishing is always better than not fishing even if you have to fish with a large pack of rabid pitbulls or something, its still fishing and I'm sure the fish don't give a dump about the amount of people standing on the beach.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gotchamack, agreed.... again

dont worry about, its a mistake you'll learn from.... believe me  we've been fishing sandypoint and matapeake and romancoke for these runs for long before pier and surf, and i think pier and surf brought alot of people to the md fishin areas, actually i know it has... but thats what happens to us people without boats, esp in areas like md where the state makes it so difficult to fish places and leave options limited.... but be happy, thats a nice fish and you got some recognition. no one is upset with you about it, thats like people being upset for talking about the secret drum run on the lip....

neil



FLEA, why dont you make it like most of the forums, u can see titles, but cannot see unless ya register????


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Hard ta keep a honey hole a secret.........but that's fishin......gotta be the leader and find yer own honey hole.........
> 
> Flea...will make sure we let ya in on tha DL when them greys start hittin...gonna try my stretch of Flats fer them specs and flatties in about 2 weeks....talk about seclusion...too far of a hump fer meer fisherfolk ta endure.....jus tha hard core



yeah about that....


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*On that note*

There ain't no fish at Matapeake!!


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Bring your booties kids.*

http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/weekend.html?locid=USMD0010

Wet stuff should be good crowd-control.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*What we need*

is a code of some sort that we can use

 = skunk
 = Dink
 = Cow
 = Living in Dairy Land

Did get buzzed by a jet skier yesterday, so the crowds are a coming. Was very crowded, as Bubbablue said, for a March Wednesday. Oh well


----------

